# Jetter repair shop



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Anyone know of a reputable jetter repair shop near Los Angeles? 

Looking to try somebody new.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

what are you trying to fix?


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Pm on everything. A few small leaks at connections and warthog needs to be serviced desperately.

I usually take it to SM jetter repair shop in Irvine but the 50 miles one way is getting old.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

You can try these guys 


http://m.plumbersdepotinc.com/?url=http://www.plumbersdepotinc.com/&utm_referrer=#2737

I have used them before on sewer machine repairs and some Jetter nozzles


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Hillside said:


> You can try these guys
> 
> 
> http://m.plumbersdepotinc.com/?url=http://www.plumbersdepotinc.com/&utm_referrer=#2737
> ...


Screw those guys. Worst service.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

wharfrat said:


> Pm on everything. A few small leaks at connections and warthog needs to be serviced desperately.
> 
> I usually take it to SM jetter repair shop in Irvine but the 50 miles one way is getting old.


Talk to Rick and see who he's using. Darn funny about your warthog...Mine is going down too. Have you replaced the fluid? If not, try that first.

Except for the warthog, any good pressure washer shop should be able to handle it. Heck you can probably handle most of the leaks.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

^^^^ there ya go, that answers that


----------

